# Put Your Toys Away.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the handiest things to train in my case, because Molly loves her toys. Here's an article on back chaining this request.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

StarrLhasa said:


> Thanks for posting that, Dave!


You're welcome Starr. So when I come to visit sometime, your place will be tidy , right? LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looking forward to watching and reading all about this ... I was JUST saying last night how Tillie NEEDS to learn to put her OWN toys away!! LOL perpetual toddler


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love to teach my furkids to do that.lol.the only place they will put a toy is in my hand to throw for them.although my Tashi girl does hide her toys under the couch.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for the video! I wanted to train Louis to do this, and the video really simplifies it! The way I was thinking of doing it was going to be complicated. Louis has been the funnest dog to train. I love seeing him think through problems. Good thing for me is that when he learns something new and he knows he'll get a yummy reward, he doesnt stop doing the trick! After learning to sit or shake, that is all he wanted to do. I'm looking forward to having an organized house!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tokipoke said:


> Thank you for the video! I wanted to train Louis to do this, and the video really simplifies it! The way I was thinking of doing it was going to be complicated. Louis has been the funnest dog to train. I love seeing him think through problems. Good thing for me is that when he learns something new and he knows he'll get a yummy reward, he doesnt stop doing the trick! After learning to sit or shake, that is all he wanted to do. I'm looking forward to having an organized house!


yeah it is simple. I too love watching them sit there with their wheels spinning in their little brains. LOL


----------

